# Trails im Süntel und Deister



## Felix89 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
seitdem ich nun ein halbes Jahr in Bad Münder wohne, hab ich es gestern doch endlich mal geschaft hier Biken zu gehen. Ich bin in den Süntel gefahren, da dort ja weniger Wanderer unterwegs sein sollen als im Deister.

Ich habe mich also trotz des Eises zum Süntelturm hochgequält und mich auf schöne Trails gefreut. Ich bin dann den Trail richtung Hohenstein abgebogen. Der war auch ganz gut zu fahren. Aber nach 200 Metern wieder Forstautobahn. Also immer weiter die Autobahn, und kurz vor Hohenstein dann richtung Dachtelfeld: Autobahn. Am Dachtelfeld angekommen war mir das dann zu blöd und ich bin nach Beber runter gefahren.

Enttäuscht: Ich habe keine einzigen Weg unter 2 Meter Breite gefunden. 

Gibt es die überhaupt noch? Ab und an sieht man ja auch mal wirklich schöne Fotos, aber wieso finde ich weit und breit keine Erde, Wurzeln und Steine auf unter einem Meter Breite?

Ich weiß, dass es zu diesem Thema schon viele Informationen gibt, aber
da ich mich hier absolut nicht auskenne helfen mir Wegbeschreibungen auch nicht weiter. Ist es nicht möglich auf einer detalierten Karte die wirklich tauglichen Wege einzuzeichnen? 
So als Trailkarte für alle neuankömmlinge.
Wenn jemand aus der Umgebung meine Interessen teilt und gerne mal Trailguide spielen würde wäre ich auch sehr Dankbar.

Einer Tour möchte ich mich nur ungerne anschließen, bin immoment echt nicht fit.


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber hier werden keine Trailbeschreibungen reingestellt. Da mußte dich schon mal den Locals anschließen. 
Im Deister gibts übrigens jede Menge von den Sachen die du suchst, also guck einfach mal bei Biken im Deister!
Aber alleine findeste die besten Trails nicht.
Grüße!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

